# Proof that preseed is the best invention EVER!!!!



## wishing4ababy

I have had my pregnancy confirmed today!! Been getting :bfp: since last week but couldn't believe it until my bloods came back as not only :bfp: but also going up in the right direction - which they are!!!!
:cloud9:
I am still in a bit of shock - a lot of shock actually......but I am officially 3weeks and 6 days pregnant!!!!!


----------



## ashrxxx

CONGRATS HUN!!!! Did you test really early to be under 4 weeks?

Well done xxx


----------



## wishing4ababy

ashrxxx said:


> CONGRATS HUN!!!! Did you test really early to be under 4 weeks?
> 
> Well done xxx

Thanks hun. I tested last week as "felt" pregnant! i can't put my finger on it - i just knew i was. Got faint positives that got darker over the weekend - and gp did some blood tests to compare!!
:happydance:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats!!


----------



## insomnimama

YAAAAAY Wishing! This is great news!


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance::happydance:

So how many days after ovulation did u get a :bfp:?


----------



## Samo

Congratulations, that is great news :) i hope you have a sticky little bun there! Pre-seed is great stuff :thumbup:. See you in 1st tri!


----------



## Beltane

Woooooo!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Belle

:wohoo:
congratulations!


----------



## coccyx

Best wishes for the next 9 months:happydance:


----------



## carmen

Congrats Darl............ i also say that Pre seed is great!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations on your :bfp:!! :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Yay! Congratulations - absolutely fab news! Hopefully you've started a trend!:happydance:
:hug:


----------



## Frankie

happy for you xxxx


----------



## HAYS

yeyey congrats hun
xxx


----------



## NickyT75

WOOHOO!! im so happy for you hun xx :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

Well done darling, so pleased for you xxx


----------



## jolyn

Yay - congrats hun - so happy for u - no one deserves it more than u :hugs:


----------



## miel

congratulations:)


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats :D:D:D:D


----------



## Barneyboo

:bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:Congrats!


----------



## magicvw

Fantastic news! Congratulations hun! :hugs:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Wahey, congratulations, that is super news,
xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

great news hun!!
x


----------



## tansey

Yay - great news! Hope all is well hun! xx


----------



## Capuru

Congrats!!!:dance:


----------



## Brockie

congratulations hon!!!!!!!


----------



## polo_princess

yay congratulations!!


----------



## maz

congrats hun


----------



## wishing4ababy

porkpie1981 said:


> congrats:happydance::happydance:
> 
> So how many days after ovulation did u get a :bfp:?

thanks hun. I got a faint pos 10DPO and it got steadily darker!! :happydance: Still testing as I can't quite believe it but getting a real dark line now!! Will do a digi just to see the words on Friday!!!!! :hug:


----------



## tink

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118976byad69yf2k.gif


----------



## nicola647

*congratulations hunny *

so happy for you 

:bfp: :happydance: :cloud9: :bfp: :happydance: :cloud9: 

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS !!! :happydance: Wishing you a very happy healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp::happydance:

Wishing you a very, very happy and healthy 9 months on :cloud9:

:hug:


----------



## journey

Excellent news - congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie77

Congratulations, wonderful news - here's to a happy, healthy pregnancy.

PS. We've been using preseed all month so hoping you have started a trend :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxx.


----------



## wishing4ababy

Newbie77 said:


> Congratulations, wonderful news - here's to a happy, healthy pregnancy.
> 
> PS. We've been using preseed all month so hoping you have started a trend :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> xxx.

Good luck with it - i was addicted!! i loved it!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, Thats great news.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## fein&waiting

oh wow, this is fantastic news hun!! congrats!


----------



## Farie

Congrats


----------



## Ema

Congrats :wohoo: XXX


----------



## ablaze

huge congrats! xx


----------



## mrscookie

Just read your other thread, im so sorry honey
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:(


----------



## Logiebear

Sorry this is so late but congrats hun on your wonderful news xxx How is everything going?


----------



## wishing4ababy

Logiebear said:


> Sorry this is so late but congrats hun on your wonderful news xxx How is everything going?

Hi. sorry this thread hasn't been updated. Unfortunantley i suffered a loss - not ttc anymore until we get some answers. Still on here though - it helps. :blush:


----------

